# Pregnancy possibility and 'tied tubes'?



## MyDog8em (Apr 5, 2010)

My wife and I have been married 9 years next month. We have two daughters ages 5 & 7. My wife had cesareans on both of our children and during the second they tied her tubes while they had her opened up. The Doc even told her after she was tied that "nothing would be able to get through it". Well shes been having some odd feelings and other womanly oddities over the past few days and shes beginning to think it may be possible that shes pregnant. She did some research and found that most pregnancies after being tied are tubular and have to be aborted. Shes really starting to freak out over this and I wanted to know if anyone else may have experienced anything similar or may have some advice. I am planning on a vasectomy very soon myself. Thanks for any info.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Have her take a pregnancy test immediately, they are so sensitive now, it would show within a week or so of conception. ?? It is very very very rare for this to happen. If it is TUBAL, it can be life threatening, nothing she IS feeling now would point to that, it would be a Crushing excrusating pain, it would happen suddenly & she would need medical attention. I had a neighbor that had 2 Tubals (had nothing to do with tubes being tied), one of the Docs literally saved her life. Can't remember all of her story now, but I know both times was sudden, painful & she needed to get to the hospital.


----------



## MyDog8em (Apr 5, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Have her take a pregnancy test immediately, they are so sensitive now...


Thanks for your input on this. She is going to pick one up on the way home tonight and I believe she has set up a doc appt.


----------



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't want to freak you out but don't screw around with this even if the pregnancy test comes back negative, go to the Dr. My wife had a Tubal pregnancy and like SA said, it will be very painful and life threatening. My wife lost almost 4 pints of blood. She basically had no BP. Stupid EMTs thought she was just having a panic attack and didn't want to take her to ther ER.


----------



## MyDog8em (Apr 5, 2010)

Would either of you or anyone else happen to know how far along a tubal would be before that pain begins or severe complications arise? Were there any symptoms prior to? Thanx again.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Signs and Symptoms of Tubal Pregnancy - LoveToKnow Pregnancy

You can google all kinds of stuff on this, also called Ectoptic pregnancy.


----------



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

My wife was only 4 or 5 weeks on. A couple days before she was taken to the ER, she started not feeling well, but thought it was just the pregnancy. With her first pregnancy, she had morning sickness really bad. Just thinking about the kitchen made her sick.


----------



## MyDog8em (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanx a ton for all your replies. I have forwarded this thread to her to read. Thanx again!


----------

